

There Is In Fact A Tech-Talent Shortage And There Always Will Be - acremades
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/05/there-is-in-fact-a-tech-talent-shortage-and-there-always-will-be/

======
HarryHirsch
Has anyone checked the state of the labor market in chemistry recently? Almost
no one does benchwork any longer, this tends to be contracted out to China,
and increasingly the big players are opening up R&D centers overseas, too.
What is left stateside is sales, management that oversees the contractors, and
regulatory affairs.

Why should IT be immune?

------
tosseraccount
I want a $5 prime ribeye steak. I can't find one. Does that mean there's a cow
shortage?

